# New Outdoor gear store in Thornton Co.



## Advgear (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey all,

We wanted to introduce ourselves and let you know about our new store.
We are Scott and Cyndi and our store is Rocky Mountain Adventure Gear LLC in Thornton, Colorado. We are an outdoor gear consignment store. We carry everything from Kayaks and Canoes to Snowboards, hiking and backpacking gear, bikes, etc.
We currently have 4 Kayaks and a quite a bit of related gear.
Give us a call for more details. 

Thanks!

Scott
Rocky Mountain Adventure Gear
303-427-GEAR
www.facebook.com/advgear


----------

